# Done! (Progress Pics) - Also a simple "how do I lose weight?"



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Alright. Been a while since I posted here. I've been pretty much on a focused fat loss. I know this was the most frustrating part of my research so I thought I'd jot down what I done in simple terms.

Background - Trained on/off for years with what I thought was a good routine and decent diet.

Reality - Likely needed to train with more intensity and diet was crap (read on)

What did I do? - Spoke to a personal trainer who pointed out where I was going wrong, trained with them for 20 weeks.

*Training*

Pretty much was based around doing 4-5 supersets per session. My week then looked like this (I train 6.30am ~ 7.45am)

Monday - Chest & Back / 20min Cardio

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Legs / 20min Cardio (if I could walk!)

Thursday - Rest or Cardio 45min

Friday - Arms / 20min Cardio

Sat & Sun - Rest

*Nutrition*

I calculated my TDEE before exercise. (see http://www.fitnessfrog.com/calculators/tdee-calculator.html)

I then deducted 20% off that.

That was my base nutrition per day in cals.

My at rest TDEE was 2314 so I was aiming for 1850 cals per day (rest days)

I was always looking to eat 1lb protein per lb so this was around 190g / 760 cals per day. This never changes.

I was always looking to eat around 0.3g fat per lb bodyweight per day so around 60g / 540 cals

you can see this then left carbs to be (1850 less 760, less 540) 550 cals = 138g

This made my nutrition ratio P 40 / C 30 / F 30 pretty much

On days I lifted I added an extra 100g carbs, usually from boiled rice.

*Typical foods*

Proteins : Chicken, fish , nuts/seeds (nearly always baked in herbs/spices) occasional red meat

Carbs : this is important (I think), I dropped all cereals. No bread, pasta or even oats. I generally only had veggies and a lot of dark green (kale, broccoli, spinach etc). Kept sweet pots & rice

Fats : Natural peanut butter, cashews, oily fish, chilli seeds (various like linseed, sunflower, pumpkin), almonds etc

Drinks - Stopped drinking milk all together. Out went my latte and in came black coffee. Out went any fruit drink. Oh, and I quit beer for 20 weeks as well. I had I think 1 bender (which I was ****ed super quick)

*Food timing*

Fasted from 8pm ~ 12noon

12 noon - Meal

3pm - Snack

6pm - Meal

8pm - Snack

*Supplements*

6am - Caffeine based pre-workout with no carbs

6am - Fish oils, Multivit

6am - 10g BCAA

8am - 10g BCAA following training

9am - 10g BCAA (I added 30g top a shaker and drank in 3 stages)

Its worth noting that I used the odd whey protein drink but usually found I had enough from food. Also that while I have a 2:1 Carb/Protein PWO now, I dropped for this and only had BCAA as it would have broke my fast.

*Results*

Weight from 15st 6lb to 12st 10lb

BF% from 26% ish to approx 15% (My estimates)

Waist size 36" to 33"

General clothing from a large to medium (something Ive not had since I was in my early 20s!)

Picture - https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480753_511225042257188_1792824459_n.jpg

*Whats next?*

*
*

*
*So I'm 41. Best shape I've been in since I can remember and feel I have a good platform to train with now. Looking at a 5x5 routine lifting 3 days a week with 2 days cardio. Need to improve my flexibility like as thats pretty poor. Nutrition I am planning TDEE + 10% on days I lift and around TDEE on days I dont (note when I say TDEE I mean rested, so on days I do cardio I will be under my actual TDEE). I'm still keeping carbs down a bit but have relaxed my nutrition a bit. Just need to keep an eye. Lots of reading to do and plenty still to learn. Hence posting here again


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

fantastic effort,bet you are well chuffed:thumb:


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

well done mate look great, how long did the transformation take?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

that is a loooong post


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Great result in that final pic.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Need to cheer up for the after pic mate 

Good progress though, well done


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow!

You're lower than 15% aren't you?


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Can you stop your avi from moving mate coz i'm having a terrible time trying to read this


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

dannw said:


> well done mate look great, how long did the transformation take?


That was 20 weeks.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

B4PJS said:


> Need to cheer up for the after pic mate
> 
> Good progress though, well done


I'm a miserbale ****er


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

BritishAssassin said:


> Wow!
> 
> You're lower than 15% aren't you?


Well, I could be 13% but I'm not certain. Its around there anyway.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JawD said:


> I'm a miserbale ****er


But you should be happy due to your progress!


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Chunkee said:


> Can you stop your avi from moving mate coz i'm having a terrible time trying to read this


Hypnotic isnt it!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Holy **** awesome progress!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Splendid work mate!


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

JawD said:


> Hypnotic isnt it!


Yea, took me half an hour to read your post :thumb:

Great work that mate, i'll be following a similar pattern in a few months, hope i can get close to this.

Well done.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hope you don't mind but I'm going to embed that photo, in case people skip over it, fantastic progress!!



Well deserved reps coming your way! :thumb:


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

awesome progress mate well done


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I would say you are lower than 13% the only reason I'm guessing people think you are higher is because of the loose skin on the bottom of your tummy

Fxcking well done mate.

Some people in life don't bother setting goals because they know they are never going to reach them and just get bigger and bigger every year. So its always nice to see when someone has dedicated them self to reach a goal and work for it, and achive it!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bugger! Well done!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Well done - thats a great transformation! Hopefully your workout/diet plan will help some others too (me included)!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Question when calculating your TDEE is asks how active you are but what did you tick. I train 4 days and week but sit be hide a desk all day, did you just tick the one in the middle or the first option low activity? The difference in calories is big?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done mate amazing results


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Impressive results mate!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

JawD said:


> Alright. Been a while since I posted here. I've been pretty much on a focused fat loss. I know this was the most frustrating part of my research so I thought I'd jot down what I done in simple terms.
> 
> Background - Trained on/off for years with what I thought was a good routine and decent diet.
> 
> ...


Can I ask why you fast from 8pm till 12 noon?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

props. welldone mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good stuff mate :thumb:

Also think your bf is lower than what your stating, hope so anyway as your a bit leaner than me right now :beer:


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

On the TDEE is always calc from the first box, rested. Then to work out my actual cals burned in a day I wear a HRM during gym sessions. But you know, it's not an exact science and just a guide. While it's one thing saying its just energy in energy out it's not quite that simple and you have various systems on the go that use different things you eat. So while personally counting cals works, I know it's not for everyone. The most important thing is finding what works for you and checking week by week and tweaking if necessary.

As for why I didn't eat 8pm - 12noon. Intermittent fasting, I thought I'd give it a go. It served multiple purposes.

Firstly, what I used to eat a lot of was oats and milk, bread and pasta. I wanted to cut those out (I've reintroduced oats as they're awesome but with water or mixed with whey). So by not having breakfast that was an easy way to save a big chunk of carbs I didn't want.

I was quite sceptical of IF before I started and in some ways still think that the fact I was 20% under my TDEE is what done it. I may have had similar results spreading the food out thinner. But, it worked and also helped me focus. I realised that to succeed I needed as much focus out of the gym as I did in it.

I also found I became a bit of a flag waver for the over 40's. does my head in hearing people just accept what they are and use age an excuse for doing nothing. I've seen people achieve more than me who are 50+ as that was part of my motivation.

Other motivation btw was how much better I started feeling about myself as you can imagine. Welcome side effects were lack of bloated feeling, lack of acid reflux I used to get, and sex drive going through the roof lol!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

great progress mate


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great progress!!!!


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

:thumb: brilliant transformation fella. Nice to see IF worked for you, I've had some success with it in the past - I chop and change too often though.


----------

